# what are these and are they worth anything



## drodgers82 (Jun 15, 2011)

i have a few of these just not sure what they are :?: can anyone let me know thanks


----------



## Militoy (Jun 16, 2011)

Look up Cypress Semiconductor RAM 9 (90 nm) QDRII/DDRII S-RAM memory.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Militoy said:


> Look up Cypress Semiconductor RAM 9 (90 nm) QDRII/DDRII S-RAM memory.




Cypress? I kinda doubt that only because they aren't one of the older companies. I've seen chips similar in design to this on an old DEC board once. Actually there is an interesting website I found with pictures of vintage chips and electronics. I was surprised to see how many companies made chips with this unusual white ceramic with holes packaging. If you click the Others link, then some of the different manufacturer links, you'll see that Fairchild, Mostek, LSI, NCR, and TTY are all examples. Btw you can turn off the music at the top-left of the page if you're not into Johnny Cash.

http://www.chiefish.com/


macfixer01


----------



## dtectr (Jun 16, 2011)

these may help?

http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_identify_chip_packages

http://info.electronicwerkstatt.de/bereiche/bauteile/ic_logo/


----------



## Chiefish (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi This is my first post here and Im glad I can help , Those are ram chips from a Four Phase Systems computer. Thats the name of the company who made them. They were not around for too long if I remember correctly and are pretty rare to see. I used to have a small batch of them before i sold them not knowing how rare they actually are.
As a mattter of fact let me know if youre going to scrap them and maybe I can give you more than scrap value for them.


----------



## drodgers82 (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah i was interested in selling them what would you say they were worth? im not trying to get over on anyone and would like the same in return i have 5 of them


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 16, 2011)

As far as gold is concerned, I would guess about $300/pound, maybe a little more.


----------



## Chiefish (Jun 16, 2011)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Militoy (Jun 17, 2011)

macfixer01 said:


> Militoy said:
> 
> 
> > Look up Cypress Semiconductor RAM 9 (90 nm) QDRII/DDRII S-RAM memory.
> ...



I guess I didn't trace back the complete trail of the RAM-9 chip - I agree the original manufacturer was very likely Four-Phase. Four-Phase spun off of Fairchild in 69 in an unauthorized spin-off. It was aquired by Motorola in 82. The same year, Cypress Semiconductor spun off of AMD, and the RAM-9 trademark was somehow transferred from Motorola to Cypress after that. Cypress still owns the trademark. Lee Boysel of Four-Phase was a pioneer in MOS memory. The ceramic chips with the mounting hole and slot do appear kind of unusual - I've only seen the package used in Top-Octave Synthesizers and Complex-Voicing Generators.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 21, 2011)

Militoy said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> > Militoy said:
> ...




Thanks for the info. I did see several references to the RAM-9 name and Cypress when searching but as usual about all that came up were links to sites soliciting buyers of NOS chips.

macfixer01


----------

